# walt williams??



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think they will re-sign him....what do you guys think?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

as much as I like the guy, I'm pretty sure they won't resign him. The only guys that I think they will resign are Torres, Brown.


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Brown might not be back. I think Ishmael Ahmed (a 6'6 SG from Egypt) will make the roster over Brown.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Why do you think that? I know Ahmed is on the summer league team, but Brown has been tearing it up.....If Brown proves he can shoot it then he will definitely make it, playing a little backup SG as well. From everything I've heard about the summer league, Ahmed will most likely not make the team.

RIF: BTW, do you post at clutchcity.net? what's your name there.....


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

I hope we dont sign Williams again

He just wastes money.

Our team is great without him.


C- Ming, Cato
PF- Taylor, Griffin, Thomas
SF- Rice, Nachbar
SG- Mobeley, Norris
PG- Francis, Maddox, Torris


I think we are pretty good without Williams.

What do you all think?


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Rudy has spent some time with Ahmed and is really high on him. He's 6'6-6'7 and has the lateral quickness to guard SGs that Oscar Torres lacks. We need a big SG on the bench. We already have 3 PGs so I don't see why we would bring Brown back. He's a good, exciting player and I love his quickness but Maddox is better. Maddox is really raw right now after not playing serious ball in a year.

I have the same name at cc.net but I only have a couple posts there. I post on the ESPN board.

Hey if you think you can be active in football, you're welcome to join. The draft isn't for a month so maybe making your sim league won't be too conflicting?


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Oh I think Walt Williams will sign with Minnesota or Toronto by the way. Probably for the veteran's minimum or half the mid-exception.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

As long as we dont waste money on him then I could care less who he signs with


Houston makes playoffs this year

Champions in 2 years


----------

